# [Planning thread] TPU Spring 2017 Crunching Challenge



## Norton (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey Team,

It's been a while since we participated in or hosted a Challenge- my fault 

Time to correct this....

We've opened a Team Challenge at WCG starting on *3/22/2017*

Details:








Now to do some planning.

*Will there be prizes for Team members who participate?*

*Absolutely!* 
We already have some items coming in with more to come and additional donations are welcome

What else?

We want to hear from you. Post your comments and thoughts in this thread.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm ready to rock


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2017)

All Hail the Return of the Captain  

Hopefully I will have my X99 setup ready by then- but if not my current PC will of course be in the challenge. 

I'll definitely chip in either some games or PayPal for prizes


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 4, 2017)

I got my laptops ready and hopefully the fast one will get back from RMA soon.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2017)

Just had an epiphany..

Going to rearrange a lot of stuff here before the Challenge starts. Going to change my cpu and mobo to the wife and I'm going to take the 4790 for me. The 2600k will sit for a while since it gets the lowest ppd.

My hope is to prepare for an AMD build in the near future. My exit could happen prior to the Challenge.... We'll see


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## aasim1111 (Mar 4, 2017)

What kinda challenge


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2017)

My computer hasn't stopped crunching, I only wish I had more to add.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd join but housing is needed first! And a job to support my horrid obsession with not satisfying my "i need more desktops" idealism.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Norton said:


> We've opened a Team Challenge at WCG starting on *3/22/2017*
> 
> *Will there be prizes for Team members who participate?*
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2017)

Here we go!!!!!! This is frigging awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll add something to the prize pool. I dont know yet, maybe shipping expenses this time like last time.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2017)

Are we going to put together a PC to give away?


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Are we going to put together a PC to give away?


A couple of _*cruncher combo's*_ have been donated but we'll likely skip on a build this time... we can do a build if the majority of the Team wants to and if we have the support/parts/etc.

Will try to post the preliminary prize list in about an hour or so. 

That's *IF* I don't pass out first.... Got called out to work twice today and I'm pretty beat


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2017)

*Prize update!

*Socket 2011 specs updated*

*Here are the prize donations we have gathered so far:*

*Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo** donated by @twilyth
m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14

*Socket 1366 Xeon Cruncher Combo* donated by @4x4n
- Xeon X5670
- Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD3R
- 3x2gb OCZ Platinum PC3 15000
- Thermalright TRUE 120 cooler

*2X CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers* donated by @sneekypeet

*2X AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse* donated by @stinger608

*Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card* donated by @Caring1

And

A *Challenge game giveaway* hosted by @manofthem

*Awesome job Team!!! *

More to come .....

If anyone wants to donate a prize for the challenge please post in this thread or send me a PM to discuss


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2017)

Would there be any interest in some HD 79xx and 78xx gpu's?

Also have an MSI A88XM-E45 mATX m/b with 16gb (4x4gb) of DDR3-1066 ram (Cas7 I think), A10-6700 APU and HD7750 gpu.  I don't know if anyone would want this though.  The passmark score is only 4592.  But on the plus side the tdp is only 65 watts.  This originally had a buggy Asus m/b but it looks like I replaced that at some point.  It boots up into the bios fine but couldn't run it since the SSD it was using looks like it's fried.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Would there be any interest in some HD 79xx and 78xx gpu's?
> 
> Also have an MSI A88XM-E45 mATX m/b with 16gb (4x4gb) of DDR3-1066 ram (Cas7 I think), A10-6700 APU and HD7750 gpu.  I don't know if anyone would want this though.  The passmark score is only 4592.  But on the plus side the tdp is only 65 watts.  This originally had a buggy Asus m/b but it looks like I replaced that at some point.  It boots up into the bios fine but couldn't run it since the SSD it was using looks like it's fried.



Anything you're willing to donate is fine with me


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, but they're old cards.  We don't want to give people something that amounts to a booby prize.  I have no sense for how those cards measure up to what's currently available.  But if you think people will actually want them, I'll check to see what I have available.  I think I have at least 2 maybe 3 cards I can spare.

edit:  OK, I've got 2 HD 7950's and an HD 7870.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2017)

*Prize update!

Here are the prize donations we have gathered so far:*

*Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo** donated by @twilyth
m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14

*Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by @4x4n
- Xeon X5670
- Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD3R
- 3x2gb OCZ Platinum PC3 15000
- Thermalright TRUE 120 cooler

*- (2) CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers* donated by @sneekypeet

*- (2) AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse* donated by @stinger608

*- Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card* donated by @Caring1

*- (2) Radeon 7950 graphics cards* donated by @twilyth

*- Radeon 7870 graphics card* donated by @twilyth

*- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @Norton

*- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @theonedub 

And

A *Challenge game giveaway* hosted by @manofthem

*Awesome job Team!!! *

More to come .....

If anyone wants to donate a prize for the challenge please post in this thread or send me a PM to discuss


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2017)

I send a _yuge_ Thank You to the contributors of those awesome prizes, and of course, a big thanks to @Norton on getting this challenge going.



twilyth said:


> We don't want to give people something that amounts to a *booby* prize.



This must not mean what I thought because why would that be a bad thing...?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll match the (2) $25 PayPal gifts as long as you don't mind managing it like the last few times we've done it, @Norton.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2017)

theonedub said:


> I'll match the (2) $25 PayPal gifts *as long as you don't mind managing it like the last few times we've done it,* @Norton.


I can do that- Done!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2017)

My first one as a cruncher I'll try and do something special , could 4x p4 do something useful?? I've got some office unitsx4 I could fire up temporarily.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My first one as a cruncher I'll try and do something special , could 4x p4 do something useful?? I've got some office unitsx4 I could fire up temporarily.


A P4 will do about 5-600 ppd (@Jstn7477 has a few running in his farm)- kinda loses in ppd/watt category but worth it if heat/power are not an issue


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> We want to hear from you. Post your comments and thoughts in this thread.


online and ready for the battle cap!


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ready, but only the Athlon 5350 is active.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2017)

Over *20 *Teams signed up so far! 







Link:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8306


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow, many thanks to all for the great prizes being offered up. 

My production will be down for a few days. Going to be out of town and moving some things around, but I'll be back to full speed in time for the challenge.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> It's been a while since we participated in or hosted a Challenge- my fault
> 
> ...


Bill you can count me in on this round, sorry I'm not going to be testing/running Ryzen for this challenge but a new 7700K should churn some nice points out.

Please @Norton @stinger608 @manofthem  PM me a few days before so I can get things rolling here.. I'm kinda scatterbrained ATM so a friendly reminder will get me ready. Thanks guys!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Bill you can count me in on this round, sorry I'm not going to be testing/running Ryzen for this challenge but a new 7700K should churn some nice points out.
> 
> Please @Norton @stinger608 @manofthem  PM me a few days before so I can get things rolling here.. I'm kinda scatterbrained ATM so a friendly reminder will get me ready. Thanks guys!



Oh yeah, we'll be there for you. Definitely plan on starting the crunch several days prior to challenge, a week if you can help it. One of us will be there too help you get going, and I'll pm you shortly down the road.

I feel you about being scatterbrained because I feel the same way lately. Rough time of year I suppose, but I'm hoping things level off soon.

I'm excited to hear your new 7700k will be crunching with us, that's a nice beast cpu right there for the grid! 





Norton said:


> Over *20 *Teams signed up so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice to see there. Looks to be a good challenge!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2017)

We have a few more prizes to add to the list- will send an update this evening.

To the folks that contacted me recently with donations- I didn't forget about you...  Work has been super crazy this week and I have been preparing for an "uncomfortable" meeting with one our clients that starts in about 2 hours (fingers crossed that it goes well)


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

Count me in.

I'll also fire up the 8 core Xeon E5 along with the quad core 8 thread Xeon E3 that's currently folding


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

There was much I had wanted to do prior to challenge, but man I've been so crazy busy. Things aren't looking too great on changing hardware around. 

But oh well, things are going to be what they are. I do want to get the 3rd rig back up but I may decide to run it caseless, which is a great idea with 2 young kids.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2017)

manofthem said:


> There was much I had wanted to do prior to challenge, but man I've been so crazy busy. Things aren't looking too great on changing hardware around.
> 
> But oh well, things are going to be what they are. I do want to get the 3rd rig back up but I may decide to run it caseless, which is a great idea with 2 young kids.


Yeah, I'd avoid doing that if you could.  I have extra cases though.  The only problem is finding a box for shipping.  UPS bases the rate they charge on the size of the box as well as weight with size seeming to be the more important factor.  Counterintuitive but I guess when you think about it it makes sense since weight for a truck is virtually unlimited, when you're talking about packages, but space is not.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2017)

*Prize update (3/9)!

Here are the prize donations we have gathered so far:

*Note- Prizes are for contributing to our TPU crunching/folding Teams during the upcoming challenge. *Some prizes may have regional restrictions due to shipping costs, local regulations, etc. Please refer to prize rules/requirements when the official challenge thread has been posted

*Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo** donated by @twilyth
m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14

*Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by @4x4n
- Xeon X5670
- Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD3R
- 3x2gb OCZ Platinum PC3 15000
- Thermalright TRUE 120 cooler

*- (2) CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers* donated by @sneekypeet

*- (2) AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse* donated by @stinger608

*- Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card* donated by @Caring1

*- (2) Radeon 7950 graphics cards* donated by @twilyth

*- Radeon 7870 graphics card* donated by @twilyth

*- NEW! - 2x2GB DDR3 RAM kit and Radeon X1650 graphics card donated by @XZero450 

- NEW! - Windows 10 Pro key donated by @Bow 

- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @Norton

*- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @theonedub

*NEW! - (1) $25 Paypal gift* *donated by @Bow*

And

A *Challenge game giveaway* hosted by @manofthem

*Awesome job Team!!! *

*If I missed anyone please let me know via post or PM*


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! This is shaping up to be one amazing challenge giveaway!!!!! 

A huge thanks to everyone donating prizes to help this and all the other amazing community giveaway's such a success!!!!!!!! 

Everyone just frigging rocks!!!!!!!!      

I  TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 10, 2017)

I saw this thread and got excited to join. So I just looked at my free DC page, and the machines I thought have been crunching this whole time have been down for a month!


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I saw this thread and got excited to join. So I just looked at my free DC page, and the machines I thought have been crunching this whole time have been down for a month!


Post over on our Team thread, one of us should be able to assist in getting you setup. Unfortunately I'm mobile atm so my response will be limited.

Thanks for contributing!


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> Post over on our Team thread, one of us should be able to assist in getting you setup. Unfortunately I'm mobile atm so my response will be limited.
> 
> Thanks for contributing!



So.... somehow the power strip that powers the machines got turned off (it has a switch on the strip).... They're in a back room. I blame one of the five animals that live in my house... I guess I should check my stats more often. Rectified the situation and booting up now.


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2017)

All in


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2017)

i might have to dust off some cores  for this challenge  , there are some sexy looking goodies up there

not 24/7 available, but technically i have 10 cores & 14 threads for crunching for a portion of each day...just hope i can fidn the time to turn them on/off when needed...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenge is fast approaching! 

Between tomorrow night and Thursday, I hope to transfer the downed rig to my desk and get it crunching again, and I hope it stays running for the duration of the challenge. I'm going to put it out of the way of the kids so I don't anticipate anyone messing with it, but you never know...


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2017)

Going to try to add an *FX-8150* and *8350* before the challenge- will probably add them to the _*TPU_remembers_Kreij*_ account so expect some help from* Dean* for this one


----------



## peche (Mar 14, 2017)

well have been a little lost, but amazing price chart there, thanks to all people here making us have this tonsh*t of fun!
Have a quite terrific day all people arround there! special thanks to our captain for such a great comeback ! missed you bill !

 

 

 



 




Regards,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2017)

I am down for this. I had almost completely forgot about my cruncher so I checked it when I got the email and it was turned off. I turned it back on and set the bios to power state "ALWAYS ON" and had my account auto login. This should make it crunch 24/7 now. I am down to just the one cruncher I7-3770


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 14, 2017)

I wish WCG, had gpu work units. I am building a crypto currency mining rig to test out and I would run work units for the event. 6 rx480 would kill it those work units.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got 18 cores nearly ready for this. 6 of those cores will be 24/7.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just dusted off the old WCG account and will fire it up!


----------



## mauriek (Mar 15, 2017)

Read the email from captain today, for sure i will participate and answer the call.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had almost completely forgot about my cruncher so I checked it when I got the email and it was turned off.



I think that WCG email was a brilliant idea. Glad to see it worked and glad to have you back up and running.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 15, 2017)

How long will the challenge go? I'll be running my 4930K for what it's worth!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2017)

jellyrole said:


> How long will the challenge go? I'll be running my 4930K for what it's worth!



Start Date:        03/22/2017
End Date:        03/30/2017


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Start Date:        03/22/2017
> End Date:        03/30/2017



This means, get your gaming in before challenge starts 

And I recall thinking I had ample time to get things ready before challenge starts, but man did time seem to fly by and leave me behind.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This means, get your gaming in before challenge starts



Yep, and one should get the rigs fired up and crunching in the next day or two as they need to "ramp up" to be putting out consistent numbers prior to the challenge start date.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 15, 2017)

Finally seem to have gotten my FX 8370 running 100% just in time!  Before it would crash at anything over 80% crunching at a random interval. So I did some Prime95 runs so I could catch an error actually happening. Turned off Turbo Core, and voila. 100% at 4.0 ghz is better than 80% at 4.3ghz.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll be crunching away.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2017)

my 20 threads will be going, just as they normally are.

too bad I can't afford to upgrade to a Ryzen rig just yet, I would donate my 860 system's cpu/mb/ram/HS as a prize.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 15, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Prize update!
> 
> Here are the prize donations we have gathered so far:*
> 
> ...


Sent @manofthem  a PM for his game give away..


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Sent @manofthem  a PM for his game give away..



Yes sir indeed, just replied and thank you!


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> Going to try to add an *FX-8150* and *8350* before the challenge- will probably add them to the _*TPU_remembers_Kreij*_ account so expect some help from* Dean* for this one



*Update-* got the FX-8350 up and running. Count on those 8 cores to crunch in Dean's memory for now and possibly 8-12 more cores soon! 

Note that the official challenge thread should go live tonight, tomorrow night at the latest.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2017)

Last night I disassembled the 4790 rig, and today I set it up on my desk. I got it running and log into with TeamViewer as it's just the pc, no peripherals or monitor. It's crunching now but I'm keeping an eye on the temps since it's been overheating, not sure why; I assume the h80i is going out.

Had to run out to take my girls to see Beauty and the Beast so I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2017)

I just upped my 5660 max usage and installed WCG on my workstation after swapping the 2695 in.. My MPower should be back tomorrow.. Too bad I don't have another PSU.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm spooling up the cranks.  Time is drawing nearer.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

*Challenge thread is up!*

Head on over to this thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/

Still working on the prize post but should have that up by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2017)

I will be in this but, just with my Asus Ultra-book Lappy-Top. I currently do not have wifi at home. I did pick up an i3 from work. It's a small work station w/ an unusual power cord that I need to find. Don't have the details with me. Perhaps, Thursday I will have time to check out my options.

Once I get my Fasfa loan, I will get wifi again and fire up at least one more Cruncher (gotta keep the power bill in check!). My bill is currently about $30 a month, down from 90 bucks (when I was running all four Crunchers!) If I had the money, I would love to get them replaced with more efficient machines! Oh well, if I can get the i3 running, that is a small energy eater.

*Anyway, Let's WIN this Thing!! TPU Cruncher's Rule!!*

*BTW, awesome prize list!!*


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 20, 2017)

I finally got the fast laptop from RMA, I will do a 7700k at 4.4 and another laptop with a 4710qm at only 3.4.


----------

